# Souris Mac sur PC ?



## Marcmaniac (28 Août 2005)

Oui, c'est bête à dire mais voici ma question importante pour une personne handicapée....bon, passons....
Est-ce qu'une souris mac à un bouton pourrait être reconnu et utilisée sur un PC ?
Ce sujet est important pour une personne hospitalisée, très handicapée et victime d'une maladie neurologique évolutive...donc, si vous pouviez me répondre assez vite....
Merci d'avance !


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2005)

Oui elle sera reconnue
sauf que windows a été conçu pour que l'on utilise avec deux boutons
du coup, certaines manip risquent d'être difficile à faire me semble t il


----------



## ntx (28 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
oui ça peut marcher. J'ai déjà branché ma souris à un bouton sur le PC portable de mon père, elle a été reconnue. Je ne garantirais pas que cela marche avec tous les PC et toutes les versions de Windows


----------



## piro (29 Août 2005)

testé sur un windows 2000 et XP 
pas de problème 
je n'ai pas testé sous 98 car je n'en ai pas de dispo.


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Août 2005)

Cool et merci à tous ! 
Demain, je retourne au boulot avec ma souris à un bouton, sous le bras !
Merci encore !!!


----------



## jean-lou (29 Août 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Cool et merci à tous !
> Demain, je retourne au boulot avec ma souris à un bouton, sous le bras !
> Merci encore !!!



Oui enfin bon, si y a bien un truc ou Apple s est loupe, c est bien sur cette satanee souris a un bouton. Tous les gens qui utilisent beaucoup des logiciels compliques (pas moi, pas encore du moins) te conseilleront de la jeter a la poubelle.  :rateau:

JEanlOu


----------

